# food and training



## lke45 (Aug 5, 2011)

just curios, what are you guys eat before workout and what after?


----------



## dvda (Aug 6, 2011)

lke45 said:


> just curios, what are you guys eat before workout and what after?



post workout -dextrose/protein shake-2:1 ration
and 1 hour later , the same amount of carbs and protein from foods


----------



## morris (Aug 8, 2011)

in the morning I try to have my higher carb meals and as the day goes on I eat a higher protein higher fat diet. and immediately after my training I drink a large glass if whole milk


----------



## mc63s (Aug 9, 2011)

Immediately postwork I take in 70g dextrose , 10mg creatine ,10mg glutamine, and about 30 minutes after I take 60g whey protein.


----------



## M4V3RiCk (Aug 10, 2011)

before - whole grain cereal, whey protein and cup of coffee
after- lean meat, fish and veggies


----------

